# Czech Open 2008



## DonQuixote (Jun 5, 2008)

CZECH OPEN 2008
3rd Official WCA tournament in combining of Rubik cube
part of 19th International Chess and Games Festival 
Pardubice 12.-13.7. 2008, Czech Republic

Well, I'm thinking about going there because it's not that far from where I live.

Does anybody else plan to enter this contest?

By the way, I'm going there alone, anybody interested in sharing a room with me? (For a *** hotel this would cost about 20€ including breakfast).

Kind Regards
Martin


----------



## Rama (Jun 5, 2008)

It is certain that I will compete.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 5, 2008)

Will we see every BLD record broken again?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Will we see every BLD record broken again?



Actually, I would say it might be possible, if Rafal decides to go and has a really good day. Otherwise, I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Rama (Jun 30, 2008)

Did you know that more than 25 people already registered for the Czech Open 2008?
And did you know that none of them are Czech?
Weird but true...


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2008)

That is really weird.

I am guessing that there is an english and czech version of the page that don't share the list of registered competitors.


----------



## Rama (Jun 30, 2008)

Well Ton suddenly has to organize the competition, so I checked the list of the current registered competitiors and I saw that there were absolutely no Czech cubers, maybe they'll register later or at site, but still it's very odd. 

Ok I made this edit now:

There are now 38 competitors, including 3 Czech cubers.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2008)

Is that list online?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 30, 2008)

hmm i am tempted but flights are expensive from here


----------



## Rama (Jul 1, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> hmm i am tempted but flights are expensive from here



Go by car with one of the Dutchies.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 1, 2008)

Hakan, Erik and me have a place left in the car AND very likely a room in a hotel. Travelling is free and the room is 17.50 a night including breakfast.

I expect you to be in Rotterdam by 7:30 on thursday, otherwise I leave without you 

Seriously, if you want you can come with us


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 1, 2008)

Rama said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > hmm i am tempted but flights are expensive from here
> ...



lol surely that involves getting to said dutchie though  pretty cheap to fly there tho!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 1, 2008)

You can fly or take the "tunnel train". I am serious about us travelling together. I already asked Erik and he agreed. If you want to join us, just contact me in this thread, on MSN, through mail or personal message but be quick because we are reserving rooms almost as I write this


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2008)

Look's like I'm coming. If someone had an extra 4x4 ES I might be able to borrow for the competition that would be nice. My white ES lost a centre cap, I havn't been able to get a replacement yet, so I can't use it in compeition.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 2, 2008)

joey said:


> Look's like I'm coming. If someone had an extra 4x4 ES I might be able to borrow for the competition that would be nice. My white ES lost a centre cap, I havn't been able to get a replacement yet, so I can't use it in compeition.



yes you may


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Look's like I'm coming. If someone had an extra 4x4 ES I might be able to borrow for the competition that would be nice. My white ES lost a centre cap, I havn't been able to get a replacement yet, so I can't use it in compeition.
> ...



Awesome. Now I feel extra double mega bad, cos I feel like I stole your car place and you are offering me a 4x4. I must find some way to make it up to you!


----------



## pete (Jul 3, 2008)

does anyone know what time does FMC start ?
I happen to be in Prague around July 12 so I thought of visiting Pardubice
and FMC is all I can think of entering.

FMC start time is missing in their schedule :
http://rubikscube.info/CzechOpen2008/registration.php


----------



## Rama (Jul 3, 2008)

Fewest moves is on Sunday 09:00


----------



## joey (Jul 3, 2008)

Is the competitor list online somewhere? I'd like to see who was going!
Also, do I have to fill in the second registration form aswell? I havn't yet.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 3, 2008)

joey said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



no problem  i will post you one later, white or black? i don't mind. if you need parts, i have a destroyed 4x4 you can borrow too!


----------



## joey (Jul 3, 2008)

I was more meaning could I borrow it at the competiton!
Is it still undecided wether you will be there or not? If you are there, no need to post it, if not it would be amazing if you could post it. So I could get some practice on it! Black Eastsheen would be preferable!

Ring/Text/PM to sort out details!
If you have a v11, that would be awesome too!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 3, 2008)

i'll post because i don't know if i'm flying yet, i hope so but i won't risk you not having a 4x4. black it is.


----------



## joey (Jul 3, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> i'll post because i don't know if i'm flying yet, i hope so but i won't risk you not having a 4x4. black it is.



Thanks a million!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 3, 2008)

No need to worry about cubes Joey. We always bring extra


----------



## joey (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Arnaud, it's good to know just in case charlie's doesn't arrive in time (which I hope it does, if she isn't there in person [which would be sad {very sad}], at least one of her cubes might be!)! I was going to ask you online yesterday, but you disappeared


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 3, 2008)

I was still there, but the internet-connection wasn't


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 3, 2008)

where is everyone staying? i'd like to stay at the same place


----------



## joey (Jul 4, 2008)

Charlie is a gem.
Look at the pic, look how she sent it!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 4, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> where is everyone staying? i'd like to stay at the same place


You should PM Erik (nice idea for the 4x4x4 )


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 4, 2008)

joey said:


> Charlie is a gem.
> Look at the pic, look how she sent it!



haha how nice that you took a pic!
it is surreal to see you with *my* cube


----------



## joey (Jul 4, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie is a gem.
> ...


Huh? What? tis my cube now


----------



## joey (Jul 6, 2008)

So ummm. Someone willing to help me assemble this 4x4? I've been trying for an hour or two, but no luck.


----------



## Erik (Jul 6, 2008)

Wait untill Czech, I'll assemble it for ya


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 6, 2008)

joey popped my 4x4  bad!


----------



## joey (Jul 6, 2008)

It was an accident!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 6, 2008)

lies! hehe it's ok  erik can fix anything i hope!


----------



## joey (Jul 6, 2008)

He said he can fix it in <5 mins, if he doesn't have to assemble it into solved state, I wonder if he could do it in <3 mins if he really pushed himself!


----------



## Erik (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey 5 min was just a guess, we'll time it to see how wrong I was xD


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just take care about the orientation of the last corner. Otherwise you have a 2/3 chance of the hardest 4x4x4 parity


----------



## joey (Jul 9, 2008)

Argh! I'm going now! See you guys soon!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 10, 2008)

you all make me want to live in Europe.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 11, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> you all make me want to live in Europe.



not in england! you have to plane everywhere. not cool!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 12, 2008)

about 2 more hours until it starts!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 12, 2008)

Czech open should be underway right about.. NOW!


----------



## Ton (Jul 12, 2008)

saterday results summary of Czech Open 2008

Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	2x2x2 Cube: Final	3,81	sec	Average
Place	2	Piotr Kózka	2x2x2 Cube: Final	4,74	sec	Average
Place	3	Milan Baticz	2x2x2 Cube: Final	4,92	sec	Average
Place	1 ER	Rama Temmink	Rubik's Cube One-handed: Final	20,02	sec	Average
Place	2	Milan Baticz Rubik's Cube One-handed: Final	21,92	sec	Average
Place	3	Gábor Róka	Rubik's Cube One-handed: Final	26,23	sec	Average
Place	1	Rafal Guzewicz	Rubik's Cube Multiple Blindfolded: Final	14/18 2:08:27 
Place	2	István Kocza	Rubik's Cube Multiple Blindfolded: Final	5/5 0:47:42 
Place	3	Olivér Perge	Rubik's Cube Multiple Blindfolded: Final	3/3 0:21:21 
Place	1	Olivér Perge	Rubik's Magic: Final	1,27	sec	Average
Place	2	Milan Baticz	Rubik's Magic: Final	1,43	sec	Average
Place	3	Martin Zahradník	Rubik's Magic: Final	1,43	sec	Average
Place	1	Máté Horváth	Rubik's Master Magic: Final	2,29	sec	Average
Place	2	Martin Zahradník	Rubik's Master Magic: Final	3,24	sec	Average
Place	3	Milan Baticz	Rubik's Master Magic: Final	3,47	sec	Average
Place	1	Olivér Perge	Rubik's Clock: Final	12,15	sec	Average
Place	2	Milan Baticz	Rubik's Clock: Final	12,21	sec	Average
Place 3	Rafal Studnicki	Rubik's Clock: Final	13,11	sec	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	Megaminx: Combined Final	1:18,27	min	Average
Place	2	Stefan Łapicki	Megaminx: Combined Final	1:45,00	min	Average
Place	3	Milan Baticz	Megaminx: Combined Final	1:58,50	min	Average
Place	1	Piotr Kózka	Pyraminx: Combined Final	8,55	sec	Average
Place	2	Kamil Górski	Pyraminx: Combined Final	9,45	sec	Average
Place	3	Martin Zahradník	Pyraminx: Combined Final	9,98	sec	Average
Place	1	Martin Zahradník	Square-1: Combined Final	22,99	sec	Average
Place	2	Lars Vandenbergh	Square-1: Combined Final	26,87	sec	Average
Place	3	Milan Baticz	Square-1: Combined Final	32,40	sec	Average


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 13, 2008)

wow nice Erik, now I need to get back in the top 3 at Nats


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 13, 2008)

Rama owns.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 13, 2008)

nice erik! now that EG(D) is finished, i expect you to get the WR next.(after phil gets it at nationals of course)


----------



## Ton (Jul 13, 2008)

Highlight WR Erik single solve 3x3 , 7,08 Sec!

Name	Country	WCA id	1	2	3	4	5	Best	WR	Worst	Average
Erik Akkersdijk	Netherlands	2005AKKE01	13,25	12,13	12,72	11,93	7,08	7,08	WR	13,25	12,26


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 13, 2008)

SERIOUSLY!?!??! That's the second time he's broken a very difficult barrier. (First sub 10 now sub 8[sub nakajima]) Please tell me it is on video; I want to see this solve. Congratulations, Erik.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 13, 2008)

jtjogobonito said:


> SERIOUSLY!?!??! That's the second time he's broken a very difficult barrier. (First sub 10 now sub 8[sub nakajima]) Please tell me it is on video; I want to see this solve. Congratulations, Erik.



actually thibaut was the first to break 10. but this is just ridiculous! not only is that sub-8, but its almost sub 7. its also faster than the UWR! insanity.


----------



## blah (Jul 13, 2008)

So now Erik has been the _second_ person to break tough barriers _twice_, first the 10 second barrier then the 8 second barrier 

Edit: Forget that, got my information wrong  Somehow, my brain told me 8.72 = sub-8 just now. So Erik's the first person to break the 8 second barrier, by 0.92 seconds, and this record's gonna stay for a preeetty long time. Is it gonna stay as long as the FMC record?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 13, 2008)

that is so so awesome!! nice one erik!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 13, 2008)

Seriously, get it on video NOW.


----------



## KConny (Jul 13, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Seriously, get it on video NOW.


Might be a little bit too late now....


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 13, 2008)

KConny said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, get it on video NOW.
> ...



Seriously, get it on youtube NOW.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 13, 2008)

This is unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What's the skip? Or is it unlucky?!


----------



## Doudou (Jul 13, 2008)

Now you'll keep it for a long time... 
Anyway it's just one solve. 
Who has the best average of the comp ? Who won ?


----------



## hdskull (Jul 13, 2008)

12.26 seems likely to win.


----------



## Ton (Jul 13, 2008)

results

Place	1	Milan Baticz	Fewest moves: Final	37	moves	
Place	2	Piotr Kózka	Fewest moves: Final	38	moves	
Place	3	Martin Zahradník	Fewest moves: Final	39	moves	
Place	1	Rafal Guzewicz	4x4x4 Cube Blindfolded: Final	10:32	min	
Place	2	István Kocza	4x4x4 Cube Blindfolded: Final	17:55	min	
Place	1	Jean Pons	Rubik's Cube Blindfolded: Final	1:11,75	min	Best
Place	2	Rafal Guzewicz	Rubik's Cube Blindfolded: Final	1:16,58	min	Best
Place	3	Milan Baticz	Rubik's Cube Blindfolded: Final	1:28,52	min	Best
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	5x5x5 Cube: Combined Final	1:40,49	min	Average
Place	2	Kamil Zieliński	5x5x5 Cube: Combined Final	1:53,64	min	Average
Place	3	Rama Temmink	5x5x5 Cube: Combined Final	1:57,01	min	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	4x4x4 Cube: Combined Final	54,39	sec	Average
Place	2	Piotr Kózka	4x4x4 Cube: Combined Final	1:02,17	min	Average
Place	3	Milan Baticz	4x4x4 Cube: Combined Final	1:03,48	min	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	Rubik's Cube: Final	11,55	sec	Average
Place	2	Jean Pons	Rubik's Cube: Final	11,99	sec	Average
Place	3	Rama Temmink	Rubik's Cube: Final	12,28	sec	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	2x2x2 Cube: Final	3,81	sec	Average
Place	2	Piotr Kózka	2x2x2 Cube: Final	4,74	sec	Average
Place	3	Milan Baticz	2x2x2 Cube: Final	4,92	sec	Average
Place	1	Rama Temmink	Rubik's Cube One-handed: Final	20,02	sec	Average
Place	2	Milan Baticz	Rubik's Cube One-handed: Final	21,92	sec	Average
Place	3	Gábor Róka	Rubik's Cube One-handed: Final	26,23	sec	Average
Place	1	Rafal Guzewicz	Rubik's Cube Multiple Blindfolded: Final	14/18 2:08:27 
Place	2	István Kocza	Rubik's Cube Multiple Blindfolded: Final	5/5 0:47:42 
Place	3	Olivér Perge	Rubik's Cube Multiple Blindfolded: Final	3/3 0:21:21 
Place	1	Olivér Perge	Rubik's Magic: Final	1,27	sec	Average
Place	2	Milan Baticz	Rubik's Magic: Final	1,43	sec	Average
Place	3	Martin Zahradník	Rubik's Magic: Final	1,43	sec	Average
Place	1	Máté Horváth	Rubik's Master Magic: Final	2,29	sec	Average
Place	2	Martin Zahradník	Rubik's Master Magic: Final	3,24	sec	Average
Place	3	Milan Baticz	Rubik's Master Magic: Final	3,47	sec	Average
Place	1	Olivér Perge	Rubik's Clock: Final	12,15	sec	Average
Place	2	Milan Baticz	Rubik's Clock: Final	12,21	sec	Average
Place	3	Rafal Studnicki	Rubik's Clock: Final	13,11	sec	Average
Place	1	Erik Akkersdijk	Megaminx: Combined Final	1:18,27	min	Average
Place	2	Stefan Łapicki	Megaminx: Combined Final	1:45,00	min	Average
Place	3	Milan Baticz	Megaminx: Combined Final	1:58,50	min	Average
Place	1	Piotr Kózka	Pyraminx: Combined Final	8,55	sec	Average
Place	2	Kamil Górski	Pyraminx: Combined Final	9,45	sec	Average
Place	3	Martin Zahradník	Pyraminx: Combined Final	9,98	sec	Average
Place	1	Martin Zahradník	Square-1: Combined Final	22,99	sec	Average
Place	2	Lars Vandenbergh	Square-1: Combined Final	26,87	sec	Average
Place	3	Milan Baticz	Square-1: Combined Final	32,40	sec	Average


----------



## Rama (Jul 13, 2008)

hdskull said:


> 12.26 seems likely to win.



Lol, that's just 0.02 seconds away from my final average... and I definately not won.


----------



## philkt731 (Jul 13, 2008)

wow Jean beat Rafal in BLD!
Two more sub 12 averages!
Now Erik is <15, 1, 3, 1 for 2-5 singles
and he is also 3, 3, 1, 2 for 2-5 avg


----------



## hdskull (Jul 13, 2008)

Rama said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > 12.26 seems likely to win.
> ...



That means you got quite a nice average.


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2008)

11.55 avg for Erik, nice. 11.99 avg for second place, wow.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 13, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> wow Jean beat Rafal in BLD!
> Two more sub 12 averages!
> Now Erik is <15, 1, 3, 1 for 2-5 singles
> and he is also 3, 3, 1, 2 for 2-5 avg



i think everyone can now agree that erik is the best in the world right now?

also, JEAN PONS IS BACK! i like shouting that. he is my 3rd favorite cuber( after erik and Tomasz Zolnowski[cross on left ftw!]) and i am glad to see that he is coming back strong.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 13, 2008)

that might be the best third place 3x3x3 average ever, amazing competition.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jul 14, 2008)

I quit cubing. Congrats Erik O.O


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 14, 2008)

NOoooo, dont quit harris!
I really hope you're kidding.

Lots of people (like me) look up to you!


----------



## Henxu (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, Erik broke the barrier again xD
Congrats, xD The record will stand until someone breaks it (that's logic)


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 14, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> I quit cubing. Congrats Erik O.O


lolz...
*drops a lol bomb*


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 14, 2008)

What I really like to see, is that Erik got 11.50 and 11.55 average, so he owned that day, also congrats for the amazing single time!


----------



## pjk (Jul 14, 2008)

Erik did an 11.55 avg with 1 DNF.
In the first round 3x3, 13.68 was 5th place.
Erik was 7th in OH in the first round with a 27.61 avg.
Marcin Jakubowski has some really quick magic times, and some pretty bad ones. 2 sub-1 sec.

Erik, where is the pic of the "charming girl" you're talking about?


----------



## Rama (Jul 15, 2008)

The Czech Open was very awesome and I certainly will be there next year and I'll stay there for a week then, so I can also watch some landscape. 

I am only disappointed with my last 5x5x5 solve, I first got an center-corner twist and when I finally (it takes time if it's on a V-Cube) twisted it back the wing edge twisted and it took me even more time to twist it back, but instead of twisting it finally popped...


----------



## Erik (Jul 15, 2008)

Did you know ????

Joey was in 4 countries this week?
The speed record was 'only' 180?
Both Arnaud and Erik got 180 exactly?
Arnaud kept his 100% accuracy on showing up too late at Erik's place.
Joey is actually used to driving on the right hand side now?
Arnaud Joey Rama and Erik got 839 on the revolution?
Arnaud Joey Rama and Erik took 20 minutes for a 2x2 teamsolve?
Arnaud was 25 minutes late for FMC challenge?
He still almost got a very nice solve?
Czech girls are even nicer and hotter than Polish girls?
Girls are very good for getting good time because they distract you?
This helps even more if it's a nice and very beautiful girl?
Erik regrets for not living in Czech now?
Joey broke about all his PB's in competition so far? [except for BLD ]
Erik was disturbed while making the did you knows because of some interview?
Rama shouldn't wake Joey and Erik up at 5 in the morning?
There was no ananas or no cola this time?
We did meet Gilles vd P's clone in an asian restaurant?
No parity no martini?
Erik got 7 martini's for 4x4?
All of the traveling is not enough so we continued going to Rotterdam now?
Arnaud indeed ordered about too much puzzles? (How is that possible!!)
The rainbow cube is actually quite hard to solve fast or scramble properly?
The water in the swimming pool was not THAT cold....
The girls on the bridge in Prague were Canadian and not Bri-ish?
Joey fancies stuff....

More did you knows will follow for sure?


----------



## Rama (Jul 15, 2008)

Erik said:


> Did you know ????
> 
> Rama shouldn't wake Joey and Erik up at 5 in the morning?



I am sorry about that Erik, but...
Did you know
That Arnaud is ''too hot'' to share the same room with.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 15, 2008)

Rama said:


> Arnaud is ''too hot'' to share the same room with.



turn him down?


----------



## Dene (Jul 15, 2008)

Erik said:


> The girls on the bridge in Prague were Canadian and not Bri-ish?



LMAO  . That's funny.


----------



## Erik (Jul 15, 2008)

Actually we were in a bit of a funny mood and waved and said hi to everyone, there was this bunch of students walking on a bridge and we wondered if they were British, but they replied 'we're canadian WOOHOOO'


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 16, 2008)

Erik said:


> Actually we were in a bit of a funny mood and waved and said hi to everyone, there was this bunch of students walking on a bridge and we wondered if they were British, but they replied 'we're canadian WOOHOOO'



i thought only americans yelled WOOHOOO after proclaiming our nationality. i guess we've rubbed off on canada(it is america's hat after all[jk]).


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2008)

If only I didn't pop my 4th solve in the finals....
11.68 10.71 11.88 DNF 11.08....
The DNF was a 10 for sure popped on the last 3 turns I think... would've made my avg about 11.15.... or if I didn't had at least OLL par on all of my 4x4 solves...but hey I don't complain 
It was maybe the most amazing and fun comp I've been to so far!
It's pretty sick a 12.28 only give you a 3rd place!!! I feel a bit sorry for Rama, he's crazy! He barely practises cubing...

Ahh it was such a great time, too bad Czech open is only once a year 

It was also very great to meet Joey again, he's such a cool guy!! 
We had shiploads of fun!


----------



## Rama (Jul 16, 2008)

Erik said:


> If only I didn't pop my 4th solve in the finals....
> 11.68 10.71 11.88 DNF 11.08....
> The DNF was a 10 for sure popped on the last 3 turns I think... would've made my avg about 11.15.... or if I didn't had at least OLL par on all of my 4x4 solves...but hey I don't complain
> It was maybe the most amazing and fun comp I've been to so far!
> ...



Yip, it was a shame of your pop, and about the 4x4x4, well at least you have a year supply martini's now.

You also deserved it to win the comp... you at least practise the cube on a normal level (not too much, nor barely). 

The only sad thing was that there was no time to talk with everyone for a long time.


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you know?
Erik had a pop on pyraminx in inspection already?
His 5x5 is interracial? 
Rama thinks this shows I'm white but my soul is black?
Jean Pons is back?
He's cooler than ever?
He apparently adores D moves?
He decided to practise 2x2 untill he was faster on 2x2 than on 3x3 again?
The time limit on sq-1 was very hard? (45 sec!)
The limit on 5x5 equally hard was? (2:30!)
Ton has the best impressions ever?
Oliver Perge had the most briliant commercial idea?
The bartender looked a bit weird when we asked for a martini bottle but promised not to drink it?
He wanted to make sure we didn't and marked how full the bottle was at that moment?
Erik doesn't even like Martini really? 
He would've done better at 5x5 with a L of beer before?
This was because the night before he did a 1:20.00 at the pizza place with that?
This apparently shows that 1:20 is really the barrier?
Arnaud thinks he shouldn't complain about not getting sub-1:20?
He is pretty much right about that?
There was an article about the 7.08 somewhere in a Czech newspaper?
My lucky girl (Misa) was so sweet to go to town, scan it and send it to me?
I actually have the picture here and you can watch it http://erikku.110mb.com/beznazvu.jpg




Here?
(this link apparently only works for me when I copy paste it?  )
She's just irresistable? 
There will be more did you knows hopefully from other cubers too?


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you know?
Joey had 6 martinis during the 4x4 round?
Joey agrees that Ton does the best impressions?
We like waving to people out of the car window?
During 3x3 semi-final for Joey, the cube cover for inspection was lifted, but there was just another cube cover underneath it?
Joey couldn't help laughing for a long time?
Causing him to do an 18.xx because he wasn't focused? 
Erik's white ES5x5's core broke when it fell onto carpet? 
During the prize ceremony, Joey knocked his 5x5 onto the hard floor, but it didn't break?

Joey can't think of more things right now, but is sure there are some things he missed out?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you know, Erik got my UWR back  1:20.00 < 1:20.03


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2008)

lol it probably doesn't count, does 1 L of beer go still within WCA's drugs policy?


----------



## Rama (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you know?
That I covered someone's 2x2x2 after he inspected it.
That I let Joël van Noort cover my 3x3x3 after inspecting it, just to get the old feeling back of the old regulations.
That after meeting clone Gilles that I miss the real Gilles.
That clone Gilles calls cubes ''stuff''.
That we ate standard cube food wich is Chinese food.
That Jean Pons finally decided not to take a ride with Rafal Guzewicz to Poland because my mom told him that Rafal will drive blindfolded.


----------



## Henxu (Jul 16, 2008)

Erik said:


> Erik had a pop on pyraminx in inspection already?
> 
> My lucky girl (Misa) was so sweet to go to town, scan it and send it to me?
> I actually have the picture here and you can watch it http://erikku.110mb.com/beznazvu.jpg
> ...


LOL xDDDDD Pop in inspection xDDD
Oh , the newspaper article is good but i don't understand anything, and that photo is quite good  is Misel holding a V-cube or your ES 5x5 (i heard it broke)


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it's one of Arnaud's V-cubes, since mine has black centres and my ES was already broken then....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2008)

When I first looked at the results for 4x4x4 BLD, I thought, "Oh, that's nice, Rafal has finally gotten what he deserved and moved into the top 3 in the world." And I was sufficiently impressed by his 14/18 multiBLD that I didn't think any more of it.

But now that I think about it, how on earth did Rafal manage to get a time on 4x4x4 BLD as slow as 10:32? I realize it was an outrageously scary best of 1 situation, so it makes sense for him to have gone really slow to be careful. But I would expect that really slow and careful for Rafal would still be faster than my at-home personal best! (In other words, sub-8.)

Rafal, if you see this, what happened? I'm wondering if you had a temporary memory failure, or had to backtrack a mistake, or something like that. Or maybe you were really just that slow and careful?

Anyway, much congratulations to Rafal for his 4x4x4 BLD and multiBLD results!


----------



## Kenny (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, Rafal was awesome.  I watched him solve those 18 cubes, he was really careful with that, I suppose it must have been the same with the 4x4. And on the 4 cubes he didn't manage to solve successfully, there were only little mistakes, annoying ones, like undone parity, 2edges and corners unoriented, 3 edges changed and such.


----------



## joey (Jul 18, 2008)

Did you know?
Joey showed Joel VN, Erik, Rama, Lars and others a different way of executing the G-perm?
Joey is proud that they liked it?
Joey uploaded photos? http://www.flickr.com/photos/flowmo/sets/72157606187627502/


----------



## rafal (Jul 18, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> When I first looked at the results for 4x4x4 BLD, I thought, "Oh, that's nice, Rafal has finally gotten what he deserved and moved into the top 3 in the world." And I was sufficiently impressed by his 14/18 multiBLD that I didn't think any more of it.
> 
> But now that I think about it, how on earth did Rafal manage to get a time on 4x4x4 BLD as slow as 10:32? I realize it was an outrageously scary best of 1 situation, so it makes sense for him to have gone really slow to be careful. But I would expect that really slow and careful for Rafal would still be faster than my at-home personal best! (In other words, sub-8.)
> 
> ...



Well, what can I say… All my blindfold results at Czech Open were horrible. The common reason was that I couldn’t concentrate at all. I wasn’t disturbed or something, I just couldn’t think. It is strange, because this wasn’t my first competition.

As for 4x4 blind: _how on earth did Rafal manage to get a time on 4x4x4 BLD as slow as 10:32?_ – is a very good summary of that solve. Because it is true, that my very slow and careful solves are always sub-8. And few days before Czech Open I averaged around 5:30 at home with 80% accuracy. But on my 10:32 solve I was memorizing around 5:30 and still forgot corner permutation! It would have been at least sub-10 if I didn’t.

14/18 wasn’t much better. But, on the other hand, my best is 16. And sitting there over two hours was way too much for me. At least I’m happy that I forced myself to try those 18 cubes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting - thanks Rafal for responding. I sort of thought you'd feel that way about those. I felt the same at Chattahoochee (except that my times were much greater, and I DNFed everything except one little 3x3x3 BLD solve) - it was like my mind was moving through molasses all day.

5:30 at home with 80% accuracy!?!?! Wow!!!! It will be amazing the day you have a good day at a competition on 4x4x4 BLD. A pity you can't come to the US Open (with 2 chances each at 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD).


----------



## joey (Jul 18, 2008)

We were actually meant to have 2 attempts, but the schedule had to change :/


----------



## Rama (Jul 18, 2008)

joey said:


> We were actually meant to have 2 attempts, but the schedule had to change :/



Ton put people in several groups:
1 2 3
Group 1 goes first whilst group 3 does the judging and scrambling.
Group 2 then goes and group 1 does the judging and scrambling.
Group 3 is then last and group 2 does the judging and scrambling.

Ton yelled out several times that group X should scramble and judge for group X but still barely anyone came, so Ton had to go to each person personally to ask in wich group they are and point them out to their places.

Or what's up with people going three times whilst some cubers are still waiting for their first cube.
In the second round I saw several cubers go three times in a row judged by the same guy, whilst I was still waiting for my cube to be scrambled.

Or some judge just grabbed the scramble sheet and judged his friend 5 times, then he quits judging and let the scramble sheet lay on the table...

Next time I'll just be an organizer, wether Ton likes it or not, just to feel how it's like to be Ron.


----------



## DonQuixote (Jul 18, 2008)

I wouldn't have liked to be in Tons shoes at the Czech open either. IMHO people picking their friends or not judging at all even they were supposed to do so really sucked. Some even picked the faster cubers cuz they wanted some attention by them.
I judged some events I didn't even attend myself and the other two 3x3 groups and it was really fun, so I can't really understand why people are so chary when it comes to scrambling or judging.

Kind Regards
Martin


----------



## Erik (Jul 18, 2008)

Rama said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > We were actually meant to have 2 attempts, but the schedule had to change :/
> ...



You'll help with Twents??


----------



## Ton (Jul 18, 2008)

joey said:


> We were actually meant to have 2 attempts, but the schedule had to change :/




I informed about a month ago, if we good start at 8:00, only at saterday of the first competion day I was informed that we could start at 8:00 on sunday but the light we be switch on at 9:00......... Because there where so many request for FM and there where not that much volunteers at 9:00 I could not manange two attempt for 4x4bf in parralel with FM. All depend on how many volunteer I have

So next competion I have to annouce 'volunteer' for judging 4x4bf, 5x5bf 3x3mbf , since these events requires the most resources for juding. Then the 4x4bf and 5x5bf will be parrallel to other events. e.g.FM , clock , magic etc are a good option.

Ton


----------



## joey (Jul 18, 2008)

I wasn't having a go at anyone with that statement by the way! I know/can understand that competitions are hard work!


----------



## anders (Jul 18, 2008)

Ton said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > We were actually meant to have 2 attempts, but the schedule had to change :/
> ...



At the upcoming Swedish Open, 4x4x4 bf and 3x3x3mbf will be the side events. I will split the competitors of these events into two groups and all of them have to be judges (and some of them, scramblers). They will only be allowed to compete in the main events if there are no judging tasks left in the side events. 

/Anders


----------

